# Ticket Reservation?



## Crossy (May 11, 2011)

I might be being thick here but can't find anywhere that says about the latest time we can pre-order/reserve tickets. 

Is it possible to pay for 2 tickets now and pick them up on the gate Sunday?

Thanks


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

All tickets ordered from now on will be held at the gate for collection. You CAN still order at advance prices, but the tickets will NOT be sent out.


----------



## Crossy (May 11, 2011)

Excellent, thanks for confirming. I'll pay tonight.

The Misses cant wait! :thumb:


----------

